# Motorola TSX Merckx build



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Just got this a month ago. Frame was barely ridden with just a few chips from knocking around someone's garage. Building it up with 7700 DA. Will post more pics later when built--still getting parts together...

If anyone knows of a 56 or 57 Molteni frame for sale please let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

purty


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Just got this a month ago. Frame was barely ridden with just a few chips from knocking around someone's garage. Building it up with 7700 DA. Will post more pics later when built--still getting parts together...
> 
> If anyone knows of a 56 or 57 Molteni frame for sale please let me know. :thumbsup:


Nice. Chrome stays and flat crown fork. Great choice on the spec.Mine is 7700 as well. Some say the best looking groupset Shimano ever made


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

What year do you think that is from? Feel like I saw that frame under the Moto riders back in the day at the GP Montreal. One year Lance Needlelong was on that livery.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You're going to like the way that bike rides. I built up a Corsa 01 a few years ago with Campy Athena. It has a wonderful ride.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

GKSki said:


> What year do you think that is from? Feel like I saw that frame under the Moto riders back in the day at the GP Montreal. One year Lance Needlelong was on that livery.


92/3 for this frame


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

pmf said:


> You're going to like the way that bike rides. I built up a Corsa 01 a few years ago with Campy Athena. It has a wonderful ride.


Just picked this one up so soon I'll be able to compare Corsa SL to the Century TSX. Been crushed with work and it's been pouring rain but maybe this month!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Nice. Chrome stays and flat crown fork. Great choice on the spec.Mine is 7700 as well. Some say the best looking groupset Shimano ever made


7700 is pure class. Love it.


----------

